# 2019 Seattle Anarchist Book Fair



## japanarchist (Oct 20, 2019)

Saturday, November 30th and Sunday, December 1st held likely at The Vera Project. 2019 Seattle Anarchist Book Fair – Saturday, November 30th and Sunday, December 1st - https://seattleanarchistbookfair.noblogs.org/


----------



## texastraveler (Oct 21, 2019)

japanarchist said:


> Saturday, November 30th and Sunday, December 1st held likely at The Vera Project. 2019 Seattle Anarchist Book Fair – Saturday, November 30th and Sunday, December 1st - https://seattleanarchistbookfair.noblogs.org/


oh shit, i missed the Houston one when i was in town but i'll probably be up in that area come the 30th


----------



## Des (Nov 28, 2019)

We'll be mobbing deep with warzone distro if yall come up stop,by the table


----------

